# Self Defense Laws in Hawaii



## Makalakumu (Nov 4, 2009)

The following website lists the self defense laws in Hawaii.

http://legalselfdefense.blogspot.com/2008/08/hawaii.html

Thoughts?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Nov 4, 2009)

Trouble is there is no case law to go with this. The statutes are one thing, how case law as decided actual cases in Hawaii matters just about as much.

Here is drunk driving case law:

http://www.dui1.com/DuiCaseLawStateHIPage3.htm

And here is a forum discussing Hawaii gun contro and some case law:
http://punaweb.org/forum/topic.asp?whichpage=9&TOPIC_ID=9369&#81644

And here is Self Defense Law and the Martial Artist:
http://www.ittendojo.org/articles/general-4.htm

Here is the Dog Brothers forum:

http://dogbrothers.com/phpBB2/index.php?topic=23.50

and add this Dog Brothers thread as it's pretty good:

http://dogbrothers.com/phpBB2/index.php?topic=23.0

And here is some P.I.s (Magnum?) in Hawaii about case law:

http://pibureau.com/cases/criminal1.htm

Hope that helps.

Deaf


----------



## still learning (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello, Thank-you guys....glad with got simple and easy to understandable written laws...?

Laws are made by man....man is NOT perfect...therefore laws will not be perfect too...


The use of "force" ....how do we measure this? ....math or science?

...the force was "fast and quick"...therefore justice was done fairly...

Aloha, ....funny how laws in one State,can make you legal ,and others you go to jail...?


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 4, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Trouble is there is no case law to go with this. The statutes are one thing, how case law as decided actual cases in Hawaii matters just about as much.
> 
> Here is drunk driving case law:
> 
> ...



This helps immensely!  Thanks!  I've been looking for examples all day.


----------



## still learning (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello, One thing for sure? ...we got lots of repeat offenders...in and out ...just like "IN and Out Burgers" ...!

Self-Defense laws in Hawaii....worthless....?

Bad guys has more rights than the good guys?  ....almost same all over America...?

Repeating...repeating..and repeating...again and again..

Aloha, ...fishing is the same way...fish and fish and fish...one day catch one...and release them...


----------

